# meet my new addition!



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

well for now at least, but hopefully permanent 

so as some of you now a friend of mine was being evicted at the weekend as the landlords house was being repossessed. well the landlord turned up tonight with an electric saw and was threatening them etc if they didn`t leave tonight so they`re waiting on someone to pick them up to move back to manchester and she text asking if i could have her hamster as she hadn`t found a home yet.

so here he is, little moon.....



















i was quite shocked my oh agreed to take me to get him but he says it`s just temporary. hopefully i can turn him around but if not then at least he has a loving home until the perfect one is found


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

ahahaha well my oh has been stomping around muttering say 'you think i was born yesterday you have no bloody intention of finding another home for him im not stupid' looks like he`s coming around a bit lmao :lol:


----------



## k4r4 (Sep 20, 2009)

Looks like a little cutie..... hope your friend is ok xx

*Kara*


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

aw hes adorable....how can you oh resist such a lil cutie

if thats cabbage hes eating i think you have to be careful because it can cause diarrhea...i think


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Oh wow...he is stunning!! Yeah right...I'm with your OH on that!!!!!!!!!! Think congrats on your new arrival is in order!!

Though am sorry about your friend....that is an awful situation!! xx


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

my oh has caved, well at least i think he has. he knows i`m not a big fan of hamsters but i`ve had him out playing and have grown really fond of him already....well not that i don`t like hamsters just i was bit by a couple and it put me off. i think moon is here to stay anyway, my daughter is already in love just had to make sure she didn`t try to introduce her syrian to him, she thought they could play bless her but she knows now that`s not possible

i don`t like the circumstances he came here under but i`m glad he`s here all the same

oh and it`s spring greens he`s eating but that`s the only bit he`s had, i just wanted to tempt him out with it


----------

